# Diesel refilling



## parrka (Nov 18, 2012)

The other day at work we where talking about filling up our diesel trucks. About half of the guys say that they do not turn their trucks off. I was just curious what 2coolers do when filling up. Shut engine off or keep diesel ( not gasoline) running.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Stays running


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Cut it off-No need to just sit there & burn fuel.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Usually I keep mine running.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Depends on situation, but probably 75% of the time it stays running.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Keep it running


----------



## HELLRZR (Sep 16, 2010)

Mine stays running.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

fitty/fitty here


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Filled it up an hour ago - left it running. Really depends on if I am hitting the road or going inside as to whether I shut it down. That said, probably 60/40 - leave it running..


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

I keep it running.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

why do you guys leave it running?

i shut off.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Depends on who is next to me and if I gotta go in store


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

goodwood said:


> why do you guys leave it running?
> 
> i shut off.


I have always left my diesel trucks running, mostly because the way I look at it, is just like anything else my starter only has so much life in it so why cycle it if I don't have to? Dang sure don't want the cost or PITA of having to swap it out.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> I have always left my diesel trucks running, mostly because the way I look at it, is just like anything else my starter only has so much life in it so why cycle it if I don't have to? Dang sure don't want the cost or PITA of having to swap it out.


Your rings, injectors, fuel pump, etc... only have so much life and you are using them while idling. Why do you care less about them than your starter?  Just playing devils advocate.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

goodwood said:


> why do you guys leave it running?
> 
> i shut off.


So the a/c or heater keeps going.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I am a Certified Energy Manager and a professional energy engineer specializing in energy efficiency.

Used to be, with the cost of diesel, it was cheaper to leave them running. Not anymore. That trend died over a decade ago with the new diesels and the current cost of fuel. So from purely an efficiency standpoint it is absolutely cheaper to turn it off if it is to be sitting for any length of time.

Just like the fluorescent lights....used to be it was cheaper to leave them on than to cycle them. Well with the current cost of electricity if you are going to leave the room for one second it is cheaper to cycle them.

Then there are LED's.....unaffected by cycling.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Reynolds4 said:


> So the a/c or heater keeps going.


i want to be freezing once i get inside in the summer so the ac stays wide open as well as having the seat ac still on. i hate being hot or letting the truck have a chance to warm up with it being turned off.


----------



## speck-slayer (May 20, 2006)

I had a diesel mechanic tell me to let you diesel engine run at idle for at least 2 full minutes before shutting down to let the turbo cool and wind down especially on tuned engines. If I don't need to buy anything inside the store I leave running. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

If Im staying with the truck its running if going inside I will shut it down.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

speck-slayer said:


> I had a diesel mechanic tell me to let you diesel engine run at idle for at least 2 full minutes before shutting down to let the turbo cool and wind down especially on tuned engines. If I don't need to buy anything inside the store I leave running.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


X2. I still leave mine running when I go inside, but I do have a viper remote start so the truck stays locked.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> I have always left my diesel trucks running, mostly because the way I look at it, is just like anything else my starter only has so much life in it so why cycle it if I don't have to? Dang sure don't want the cost or PITA of having to swap it out.


"Your rings, injectors, fuel pump, etc... only have so much life and you are using them while idling. Why do you care less about them than your starter?  Just playing devils advocate."

True but there was a lot more life engineered into the parts which you are referring versus the starter. lol there are also other reasons mentioned already but that is my main one.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

I've always heard you get the most wear on startup because the oil has settled and not pumping. I leave my work trucks(diesel) and personal gasser running when i can


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I leave mine running, a/c is cranking on full blast.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Stays running


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Even the railroads are now shutting down their big motors versus keeping them idling.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I have always left my diesel truck running.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

HOO'S NEXT said:


> I have always left my diesel trucks running, mostly because the way I look at it, is just like anything else my starter only has so much life in it so why cycle it if I don't have to? Dang sure don't want the cost or PITA of having to swap it out.


^^this is my logic^^


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

czbrian said:


> Your rings, injectors, fuel pump, etc... only have so much life and you are using them while idling. Why do you care less about them than your starter?  Just playing devils advocate.


only issue from idling too much(30+minutes i would guess) is washing a cylinder or cylinders. there is a couple mechanics by trade on here that could chime in on that. but after idling, thats one more reason to stand on it!!! :slimer:


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

txwader247 said:


> X2. I still leave mine running when I go inside, but I do have a viper remote start so the truck stays locked.


Fords factory key FOB will do the same thing. at least on my '02 it does. put a snap clevis on the key and take the FOB with you when going into the store, with the doors locked and engine runin.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I shut it off 90% of the time.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a five minute rule. If it was just going to be 5 min or so before I take off again I would leave mine running. Not only starters but batteries are expensive for only $.50 cents of fuel. Now that I have a gasser I turn mine off at the pump but still have the Five minute rule everywhere else.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

If I have been towing I usually leave it running to cool down the turbo.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I usually keep my '96 7.3 running and shut down my '11 6.7. I guess I'm trying to reduce the regens on the new one.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

I always turn my 6.7 ford off.I put 300 thousand on A 5.9 Dodge same story.If Ive been running hwy speed I let them idle about a minute.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Worm Drowner said:


> I usually keep my '96 7.3 running and shut down my '11 6.7. I guess I'm trying to reduce the regens on the new one.


DPF delete will take care of that really quick


----------



## rodslinger (May 13, 2014)

How much fuel is a modern diesel going to burn while sitting at the pump? I was always told that diesels burn very little fuel at idle and that was why it was o.k. to let em idle. 

Slightly off topic, but seems like the diesel you put into a truck is more important than the idle. Where do ya'll like to get diesel?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

For my 6.7 I use Kroger, because with points, I save around $30 a tank. For the 7.3, I usually buy Valero or Shell.

I've never had a fuel issue with any of them.

BTW the Kroger at Fry & W Little York is one of the cheaper ones in town.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

rodslinger said:


> How much fuel is a modern diesel going to burn while sitting at the pump? I was always told that diesels burn very little fuel at idle and that was why it was o.k. to let em idle.
> 
> I will say I hunted a WMA this past year when it was about 30 degrees. We spent the night in the truck and from about 8PM to 4AM it burned around a 1/4 of a tank. I have an 09 F-250 with roughly a 25 gallon tank. So I would think 4-6 gallons burned over an 8 hour period. Worst case scenario
> 
> ...


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Court said:


> Cut it off-No need to just sit there & burn fuel.


X10!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Diesels are very hard to start....takes 2 batteries and a big arse starter


leave it running


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

speck-slayer said:


> I had a diesel mechanic tell me to let you diesel engine run at idle for at least 2 full minutes before shutting down to let the turbo cool and wind down especially on tuned engines. If I don't need to buy anything inside the store I leave running.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Same here and have for my last two trucks. Blown motor and learned a lot on the diesel forums about letting the turbos cool down and left ting it warm up before driving. Stays on and I pick the stores if I need to go in.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

I've got an 1985 ford idi that I use for a ranch truck and a 2004 6 liter as a daily driver. The naturally aspirated motor sips fuel at idle and at low speed whereas the turbo diesels I've owned seem to burn more. I have no science behind it just my observation. Either way the difference is not material so leave it running if the ac is kicking or shut her down if the windows are down.....


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Leave it running


----------

